# Fishing Report....BEST DAY EVER!



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2014)

Better late than never.....This happened on May 31st......

Okay....many of you might know that my favorite fishing partner is my youngest daughter. She'll be 16 next Monday.
I fish bass tournaments with her whenever she's available (not in school, etc.)

Turns out that her summer has been very busy so far and I've had to find other people to fish a couple tourneys that she's normally fish with me. In an attempt to find some time to fish with her, I signed us both up to fish a Charity fundraiser Big Bass Bash on Mark Twain Lake (in Missouri).

Mark Twain is known for it's GREAT crappie fishing, and there are bass in there, but they are much harder to find than most other lakes. For me, a good 2 days on Mark Twain would be 3 or 4 keepers.

So...we show up for take off on tournament day. There are two opportunities to weigh in a big fish....10:00 AM and 3:00 PM. We can each weigh in a big fish in each time slot.

It only took about 45 minutes for us to pick up on the pattern this day. We started catching keepers right off the bat. 15 inches is the minimum for bass on this lake. After about 3 1/2 hours of fishing, I had 6 keepers and she had a couple too. (she doesn't catch many fish even though she tries just as hard). I had just turned to her and told her that catching all these keepers was great, but if we wanted to pull some money back, we needed a big fish. No more than 5 or 6 casts later, I landed a bass that was 4.04 lb. While I'm unhooking it and putting it in the livewell, she catches another 16 inch keeper. We throw that in the livewell and my very next cast landed another hawg that weighed 4.54 lbs. THREE CASTS LANDED OVER 10 LBS OF BASS! This was such an awesome day on the water!

We went back for the 10:00 weigh in. They said the big fish so far was just over 4 lbs so we weighed our 4.54 lber and never said a word about any of the other fish we had.

We continued to catch fish the rest of the day, but never was able to top our 4 or 4.5 lbers.

At the 3:00 weigh in, as we were pulling up to the weigh in station (a pontoon boat in the cove) I asked what weight we had to beat.....they said that my fish was still winning. So, I asked, "if I don't have anything bigger...it's not worth weighing anything in?"...they said, "unless you think you have something for 2nd or 3rd place". So...we handed over the 4lber.

Turns out, we not only took first place, but, we took second place too!!! One of the most awesome days I've ever had on the water with my daughter....and we've had some really awesome days.

First place fish was the big payout for the day.....paid out $1000. Since it was for charity....the other fish were much smaller payouts. 2nd place paid $66.00.

Here are a couple pics of the day! My best 5 fish would have gone over 15lb total.

God is good!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing this =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice =D> =D> =D> :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## AKFF (Jun 21, 2014)

Great day! I do miss some bass (& crappie) fishing from time to time since moving to the great white North... but the salmon fishing is much better here ;-)


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats on a great day!


----------



## fish devil (Jun 22, 2014)

Very cool!!! =D>


----------



## Kismet (Jun 22, 2014)

You pick up some years on you, and you'll look back and see this as a gold nugget in the stream of your life.

Good for you both!

=D>


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356679#p356679 said:


> Kismet » less than a minute ago[/url]"]You pick up some years on you, and you'll look back and see this as a gold nugget in the stream of your life.
> 
> Good for you both!
> 
> =D>



Don't need yearo for this Kis. Already there. Thanks!.


----------

